# Windows xp sur early 2011



## AmnT (3 Juin 2021)

Bonsoir,

J'ai pu installé xp sur un MBP early 2011(sans passer par le boot camp)  , cependant j'ai un souci pour trouver le drivers (ceux ci étant conçus pour windows 7 sur le bootcamp)

Des pistes pour pouvoir trouver les bons pilotes ? (wifi et affichage principalement )


----------



## ericse (3 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Ca va être compliqué, vu que Apple ne les a jamais développés. Tu n'a pas voulu l'installer en VM plutôt ?


----------



## Locke (3 Juin 2021)

AmnT a dit:


> J'ai pu installé xp sur un MBP early 2011(sans passer par le boot camp)


Pas mieux que la réponse        #2      et quand on sait que la première version de Windows XP date de 2001, autant dire que c'est mission impossible !


----------



## AmnT (3 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ca va être compliqué, vu que Apple ne les a jamais développés. Tu n'a pas voulu l'installer en VM plutôt ?


Non,  j'avais suivi un tuto...je pensais gagner en rapidité...


----------



## AmnT (3 Juin 2021)

Je n'ai pas choisi le chemin le plus simple, visiblement...


----------



## ericse (3 Juin 2021)

AmnT a dit:


> Non,  j'avais suivi un tuto...je pensais gagner en rapidité...


C'est sûr que tu gagnes en rapidité, mais une machine de 2011 n'a aucun mal à virtualiser un OS de 2001


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2021)

AmnT a dit:


> Non, j'avais suivi un tuto...je pensais gagner en rapidité...


Je serais curieux de connaître le lien de ce tutoriel.


AmnT a dit:


> Je n'ai pas choisi le chemin le plus simple, visiblement...


Ni même la première version possible qui est Windows 7... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016 ...et encore en suivant le protocole officiel qui est d'utiliser le SuperDrive interne, un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. La seule solution viable est bien d'utiliser Parallels Desktop... http://download.parallels.com/stm/v6/docs/fr/Parallels_Desktop_Users_Guide.pdf ...informations à partir de la page 64.


----------



## AmnT (4 Juin 2021)

Pour le tuto, je pense que c'est celui là









						How to Install Windows XP on MacBook with macOS High Sierra WITHOUT BootCamp
					

Find out how to Windows XP on a MacBook late 2009 with macOS  High Sierra, WITHOUT BootCamp!https://support.apple.com/downloads/bootcamp-3




					www.youtube.com
				




( mais on voit que la machine est assez ancienne, peut être qu'il a les bons drivers pour celle-ci : ( )

Je rappelle , à toute fin utile, que xp m'est utile pour d'anciens appareils, pour lesquels , il n' y a que des drivers pour xp (il ne fonctionnent pas sur win 7  )


----------



## ericse (4 Juin 2021)

AmnT a dit:


> ( mais on voit que la machine est assez ancienne, peut être qu'il a les bons drivers pour celle-ci : ( )
> Je rappelle , à toute fin utile, que xp m'est utile pour d'anciens appareils, pour lesquels , il n' y a que des drivers pour xp (il ne fonctionnent pas sur win 7  )


Oui, le Macbook 2009 était compatible XP à sa sortie, et 7 plus tard, tu peux le voir ici : https://everymac.com/systems/apple/...13-polycarbonate-unibody-late-2009-specs.html
Mais avec VirtualBox (gratuit) tu auras aussi tous les drivers


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Mais avec VirtualBox (gratuit) tu auras aussi tous les drivers


Non, pas du tout, comme dans toute machine virtuelle, le processeur, la puce/carte graphique, la mémoire, tout sera émulé lors des réglages de base. Une machine virtuelle ne peut pas utiliser directement ce que je viens de mentionner.


----------



## ericse (4 Juin 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Non, pas du tout, comme dans toute machine virtuelle, le processeur, la puce/carte graphique, la mémoire, tout sera émulé lors des réglages de base. Une machine virtuelle ne peut pas utiliser directement ce que je viens de mentionner.


J'avoue ne pas avoir compris la phrase "La seule solution viable est bien d'utiliser Parallels Desktop", j'ai utilisé VirtualBox sans rencontrer de contraintes, hormis une configuration un peu brouillonne pour certaines options et une intégration frustre avec macOS.


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> J'avoue ne pas avoir compris la phrase "La seule solution viable est bien d'utiliser Parallels Desktop"


Dans son cas de figure avec son modèle de MBP 2011, le plus fiable et viable est bien de créer une machine virtuelle.


ericse a dit:


> j'ai utilisé VirtualBox sans rencontrer de contraintes, hormis une configuration un peu brouillonne pour certaines options et une intégration frustre avec macOS.


Avec VMware ou Parallels Desktop, les menus sont sensiblement identiques. Par exemple avec VMware en version gratuite, dans le panneau des réglages, il y a tout ceci...





...pour le processeur et la mémoire...




...ayant un processeur 4 coeurs je l'ai donc sélectionné et comme on ne peut pas utiliser toute la mémoire étant donné que macOS doit continuer à fonctionner, on ne peut qu'en attribuer que la moitié. Pour la partie graphique...




...même motif, même punition, il faut utiliser les paramètres maximaux possibles, mais cela ne restera que de l'émulation.


----------



## ericse (5 Juin 2021)

Locke a dit:


> mais cela ne restera que de l'émulation


Les VM modernes font de la virtualisation assistée matériellement (VT-x chez Intel), il n'y a pas d'impact de performance sur le code virtualisé lui-même car il tourne nativement sur le processeur, ce sont plus les entrées-sorties qui sont ralenties à cause des couches à traverser (encore que ça s'accélère aussi avec VT-c et VT-d, mais c'est moins courant).


----------

